
11/13/17 19:23:29 tonight consists of adjacent, increasing primes - orsenthil
Tonight at 11&#x2F;13&#x2F;17 19:23:29  six adjacent prime numbers are in ascending order. I think, we won&#x27;t get this pattern again in the lifetime of our universe.
======
Someone
We get that every century.

Also, there is 2/3/5 7:09:11 and similar.

------
mfrw
interesting observation :)

------
chaoticmass
cool

